# Eye Candy



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Pics that make you feel you are there..or wish you were there...or can smell just by looking at the pic...or brings some fond memories. No politics, please. Just...eye candy.

Join in with your own! Or not. I will be using this thread often so if you just wanna look....I hope you enjoy what I find.

*AND....this can just be a place to hang out if you like. Makes no never mind to me. Pics or Posts. Take yer pick or do both*.

*ALL ARE WELCOME*. (Just wanted to get the word out there, and have therefore removed the @ list so inboxes are not flooded.)


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

I can smell it just looking at it. Isn't it beautiful?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Can you hear the surf?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

I can hear the slurps.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

One happy face!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

I would so love to be here:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

The pack family


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Milky Way, New South Wales, Australia


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

New Zealand

Do you hear the falls?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Playtime with the monster in the closet!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Listen to the squeaking boards on the path.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Tea anyone?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

Glass Beach near Fort Bragg. Guess I better hie my hiney up there!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

wow


----------



## Gracie (Feb 20, 2014)

I can get claustrophobic, but I do like looking inside caves. So..I will be posting a few I find that are amazing to view even if not in it physically.

Glow worm cave in New Zealand.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Belize


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, I would LOVE to swim in that! ^^^


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Near Austin Texas






Ok. done with caves for awhile


----------



## Capstone (Feb 21, 2014)

I mean look at that great TV, not to mention the DVD collection...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

lol. Hi Capstone. Thems some buns, that's fer sure. And that tiny waist!!! Jeez.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 21, 2014)

All joking aside, I've always wanted to experience this place in person:






Maybe someday...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Grand Canyon? I was there once but I was at the top. I'd love to have been able to raft it. So many crooks and crannies to explore. It's beautiful. But no way would I do that skywalk thingy. Shudder.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I'll go look for grand canyon pics. Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Sunset at the Grand Canyon


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Oooh! Pretty, Mertex!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

The grand canyon of Yellowstone


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Waimea Canyon in Kauai, Hawaii


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I was in Jackson Hole wyo for one night. Fell in love with the place. The Grand Tetons awed me. I have never been to Yellowstone. Maybe in another life I can visit there.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Grand Tetons winter


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

So much beauty in the USA. If only I were younger and thought of seeing this place I call home while I could.


----------



## CaféAuLait (Feb 21, 2014)

http://www.hdwallpapersplus.com/wp-.../Beautiful-Horse-horses-22410583-1280-800.jpg


Can't get photo to show, gerr


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8659608 said:
			
		

> http://www.hdwallpapersplus.com/wp-.../Beautiful-Horse-horses-22410583-1280-800.jpg
> 
> 
> Can't get photo to show, gerr










Did you try using the "postcard" feature on the menu to post the url?  It worked for me...I clicked on your url, then I copied the URL, clicked on the postcard in the menu, and dropped the url in the box, and Voila!  There was your horse.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

CaféAuLait;8659608 said:
			
		

> http://www.hdwallpapersplus.com/wp-.../Beautiful-Horse-horses-22410583-1280-800.jpg
> 
> 
> Can't get photo to show, gerr



Because there is more than one. But folks can just click on it. Beautiful!!! Thanks for sharing it, hon. 

I saw a lot of pics in that link. Gorgeous.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

LOVE the horse, Mertex!!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Feb 21, 2014)

Mertex said:


> CaféAuLait;8659608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




No, I must have missed that, I've been off the forum for a bit and there and new features I'm not used to. Thank you kindly for your help.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh, Mertex posted the horse for you? Love it. Thanks for helping Mertex! Great choice Cafe'!


----------



## CaféAuLait (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> CaféAuLait;8659608 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Mertex figured out how to post one of my favorite horse pics, which would not show for me. :/. I need to get used to all the features. Thanks for the invite to the thread.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank YOU for coming. I figured looking at pretty things would be something different..along with chat on where we wished we could be, or things we love to look at, or just want to enjoy quiet beauty without it being JUST pics.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Now I have a hankering to find horses. Lemme go to my stash at Pinterest and see what I can find for horse lovers!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Only its hairdresser knows for sure:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Dancing in the snow


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

A zonkey??


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Andalusian


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Going to San Francisco, with flowers in her hair


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't hate me cuz I'm beautiful:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

War pony






Hubby loves this one.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Oy. Sorry. Gotta do it.






I know. I am a dirty old lady.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Heart &#9829;


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Peacock room in Italy.


----------



## eflatminor (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## JakeStarkey (Feb 21, 2014)

carlsbadvillagebungalow.com/1-carlsbad-beach1.jpg


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Feb 21, 2014)

A place in Klevan, a city in the Ukraine. Actually stumbled onto the pic by accident while reading up on the latest unrest there.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

ladybug by rapunzel2901, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

A_glimpse_of_dignitaries_dancing by Claremont Colleges Digital Library, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

New day, fresh colours by HausHimmelreich, on Flickr


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is in Chile.


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Nosmo King (Feb 21, 2014)

L&B Spumoni Gardens on 86th Street Brooklyn, New York.

One of my favorite places east of the Susquehanna!  Even though I live 450 miles away, if anyone expressed an interest in getting a great slice of pizza, I'm up for the road trip.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

Makes my stomach flop!


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

I can almost hear the din of the crowd.







Jackie and JFK celebrate 1960.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

Nice thread, G!  

I have a board on Pinterest called "Awesome Art" where I pin pics that move me.  Love stuff like this.


----------



## asterism (Feb 21, 2014)

I took all of these:






















My son took this one when he was 9.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

I LOVE this pic!!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 21, 2014)

*Hey Gracie ... Such a good idea for a thread.*

I take pictures (certainly not a pro) ... And every once in a while I manage to get one I like.
I will send it off to get enlarged, frame it and hang it in my house somewhere.
Here is one I took in Arkansas on the Little Buffalo River that I am just going to hang in a hallway to add a little color.





*But ...*
Nature always has little surprises for you if you know what to look for.
I didn't notice it at the time I was taking the picture ... But I found something when I zoomed in to see if the photo would pixelate too much when enlarged.

*I found a snake in the picture ... lolz!*


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 21, 2014)

What beautiful pictures.   I have stolen some to paint.  I don't travel so I really keep my eye open for photographs from those that do.  

The canals of Venice, that is Venice California


----------



## Big Black Dog (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> One happy face!



This is exactly what I feel like after my second cup of coffee in the mornings!


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> wow



You've got magnificent taste in art - photography, Gracie!  I have enjoyed looking at your art selections.  Thank you for these..  outstanding!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2014)

Capstone said:


> I mean look at that great TV, not to mention the DVD collection...



That brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Capstone (Feb 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Capstone said:
> 
> 
> > I mean look at that great TV, not to mention the DVD collection...
> ...



I know what you mean. I'd like to watch the hell out of that TV.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 21, 2014)

I didn't take these photo's, but this is the area where I live:


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2014)

The Congo


----------



## kiwiman127 (Feb 21, 2014)

It's time to get away from Winter. Cozumel. And I'll be there in one week for two weeks!


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> It's time to get away from Winter. Cozumel. And I'll be there in one week for two weeks!



Beautiful place but infested with brightly colored crabs.


----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> It's time to get away from Winter. Cozumel. And I'll be there in one week for two weeks!



I hear the scuba diving is great there.  I have a friend who goes down there.  Enjoy!


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 21, 2014)

kiwiman127 said:


> It's time to get away from Winter. Cozumel. And I'll be there in one week for two weeks!



*Wow ... That picture was taken at Freedom Beach Reggae Bar and Grille, Cozumel.*

I found a spot with good diving, jet skis, parasailing  ... A decent bar, food and a little more atmosphere.
It is Playa Palancar ... About half-way between San Miguel and Freedom Beach.
It is also a Public Park that doesn't see as much traffic as the other places that make deals with the Cruise Ships.
Very Relaxing ... If you have had enough of the tourist crap.

*Playa Palancar Public Beach, Cozumel ... Some pictures I took there.*









*If you are ever ready to do the Blue Hole at Lighthouse Reef, Belize ... I can give you a hand at finding a decent group to dive with.*

.


----------



## mamooth (Feb 21, 2014)

Untethered spacewalk from Space Shuttle, 1984


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 21, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> I didn't take these photo's, but this is the area where I live:



Great pics ... Ohio is always beautiful in the Fall!

.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 21, 2014)

One of mine:


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 21, 2014)

Synthaholic said:


> One of mine:



I have this on my cell phone.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Interesting things appear when there are reflections.....


----------



## Zander (Feb 21, 2014)

This reason I moved to California.....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> Nice thread, G!
> 
> I have a board on Pinterest called "Awesome Art" where I pin pics that move me.  Love stuff like this.



I will see if I can find it. I think I already have and maybe borrowed a few of yours and slapped it on mine,  It sounds familiar.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

asterism said:


> I took all of these:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow. Great pics!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


>



She has that essence of Cher, doesn't she? Beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> I didn't take these photo's, but this is the area where I live:



Wow mudflap! Can I come live with you? Any ol cave will do.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Isn't there a place called Gilligans Island over there in Cozumel? Someone was talking about it in another thread but I can't remember who or where....that it is a MUST SEE place.


----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2014)

eye candy, eye chocolate and eye pizza  ... Brando circa 1950s


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Zander said:


> This reason I moved to California.....




Good decision.......


----------



## Jughead (Feb 21, 2014)

Zhangye Danxia Mountains, China


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Zhangye Danxia Mountains, China



That looks like the painted desert here in the usa! PRETTY!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

And in celebration of my new part time job starting tomorrow.....pics of greenhouse flowers!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

All the plants they don't wanna mess with..dying or pot bound or whatever...I am going to dig out of the dumpster there and bring home (after I ask permission, of course). My yard this spring is going to be prettier than usual! WOOT!


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Are those your kids, RK?


----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## RKMBrown (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Are those your kids, RK?



Ayup!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2014)

French, old, stylish, times gone by....the  very air I breathe.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

Wolfsister77 said:


>



 [MENTION=32971]Freedom[/MENTION]kbecki


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

Nosmo King said:


> L&B Spumoni Gardens on 86th Street Brooklyn, New York.
> 
> One of my favorite places east of the Susquehanna!  Even though I live 450 miles away, if anyone expressed an interest in getting a great slice of pizza, I'm up for the road trip.



their website looks 1st class too. I'm going to have to go there when i can L&B Spumoni Gardens


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Evil Dot Com. I clicked that link and that one quick glance gained me 5 lbs!


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Evil Dot Com. I clicked that link and that one quick glance gained me 5 lbs!



looks like they have hand packaged/made Neapolitan ice cream of some sort or it might be gelato, plus pizza & calamari ?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Whatever it was...it looked good. Been a LONG LONG time since I have gone out to eat. I miss it.


----------



## Synthaholic (Feb 21, 2014)

Asclepias said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> > One of mine:
> ...


Bullshit.  I took this in Apalachicola, Fl.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Whatever it was...it looked good. Been a LONG LONG time since I have gone out to eat. I miss it.



same here. I only go to places that I know are worth the trouble.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)

Jughead said:


> Zhangye Danxia Mountains, China





Looks like someone threw a colorful blanket over the area.....


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I sure miss mine:


----------



## Mertex (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

This is so cool.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 21, 2014)

Natural violin.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Zoom-boing said:


> This is so cool.



THAT ^^^^ is AWESOME!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Don't ya wanna stroke it?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Beautiful


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Got your snorkel gear?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 21, 2014)

Closeups of Finnjet Artcar at Artscape 2013 in Baltimore


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

alan1 said:


>




I don't know why, but that looks good. My mouth actually watered.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



I wonder how old that tree is. It is beautiful.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## alan1 (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Underwater rivers


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

View from below


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Underwater river bed. Cool! And so clear!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Shipwreck treasure


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Ghost town


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

percysunshine said:


>



Are those two fucking????


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Bodie Calif ghost town


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Looks like they are fucking to me, lol.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Candy is in the eye of the beholder.

.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup....


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Blondes supposedly have more fun...but in my opinion, nothing is more gorgeous than a redhead with blue eyes...or a brunette/black hair woman with piercing blue/green/gray eyes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Feb 21, 2014)

one of my favorite short hikes


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Oh yeah. NICE.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Love it, Spoonman.
Lemme go find some pics of where I USED to be able to walk the dogs.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

Is that Big Foot?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Capstone (Feb 21, 2014)

I think that's a Pussy Willow tree.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

percysunshine said:


>



Holy Batshit!!!


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Mulu caves in Sarawak.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 21, 2014)

Point Reyes California


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Dayum, you guys are finding some STUNNING pics!! I even like the pussywillow tree, lol.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Olympia Range --- kind of wet;


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I am just amazed and thrilled at all the Eye Candy! You guys ROCK!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Olympia Range --- kind of wet;



I recognized the moss.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I am furiously repinning to Pinterest instead of bringing from Pinterest to here! WOOT!


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I am SOOO eagerly waiting to where I can rep again. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

I have posted it before but I will again.
This is my collections on Pinterest. Don't be surprised if you wind up finding a LOT of the pics in this thread over there.

Bren H is 000Bren000 on Pinterest


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## rdean (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)

percysunshine said:


>



Kooool!!!


----------



## rdean (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...




What is it? Spores?


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## asaratis (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...




Yup,

The electron microscope was one of the coolest inventions of the 20th century.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Micro photography is fascinating.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Is that a green mamba?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Perfectly timed photos:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

More perfectly timed photos


----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Glass Beach near Fort Bragg. Guess I better hie my hiney up there!



Wow, I live right down the road from Ft Bragg and I've never heard of this!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Anitabeme said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Glass Beach near Fort Bragg. Guess I better hie my hiney up there!
> ...



I am not far from there either, so we must be pretty close to each other. Maybe google Glass Beach and see where it is exactly? Wouldn't it be cool to get a bunch of that?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Glass Beach (Fort Bragg, California) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Attracti...h-Fort_Bragg_Mendocino_County_California.html

Looks like it might have been picked clean by now. Lots of sea glass jewelry and crafts are on ebay, etsy, etc.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)

Driftwood art


----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Anitabeme (Feb 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Glass Beach (Fort Bragg, California) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia)
> 
> Glass Beach - Fort Bragg - Reviews of Glass Beach - TripAdvisor
> 
> Looks like it might have been picked clean by now. Lots of sea glass jewelry and crafts are on ebay, etsy, etc.



Oh, I didn't know there was a Ft Bragg in California...I'm in NC...wrong side of the country!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


>




Are those condoms?

.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Looks like glass bottle fragments.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Ok...mudflap wins ... chuckle


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Tides in:


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Feb 22, 2014)

Do you see the snake?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 22, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> Do you see the snake?



Right center, slightly right center, dead center.

Did I win anything?


----------



## Asclepias (Feb 22, 2014)

Congo River


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 22, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > Do you see the snake?
> ...


----------



## Capstone (Feb 22, 2014)

```

```



Mudflap said:


>



That brought to mind this classic South Park episode.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtOvBOTyX00]Christina Perri - A Thousand Years [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## alan1 (Feb 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Look
Up in the sky
It's a superbirdfart


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFsgLhx9dxg]Bewitched - Pride & Prejudice (10/10) Movie CLIP (2005) HD - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2014)

Black & White Checkered Floors


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 22, 2014)

White-lined Sphinx Moth (Hyles lineata) on Milkweed plant


----------



## skye (Feb 22, 2014)

...a foggy dayyyyyy...in London townnnnnnnn.....

Had me low and had me downnnnnnnn..........



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXixPZ1lBPY]Michael Buble -A Foggy Day in London Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Feb 22, 2014)

Avalon Beach, Sydney Aus


----------



## Wry Catcher (Feb 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> One happy face!



Happy face?  Methinks someone spiked his kibble with marijuana.


----------



## Katzndogz (Feb 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Is this a painting that you did?


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 22, 2014)

Love sunshine. Love the ocean. Love the outdoors. Love natural settings. Love the color green. Love the color blue.  Would love to be here:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



This is my desk top!!! LOVE it!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Love sunshine. Love the ocean. Love the outdoors. Love natural settings. Love the color green. Love the color blue.  Would love to be here:



Me too! Can I come with?


----------



## Spoonman (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 22, 2014)

We stayed at Palmer House in Chicago last year, this is the lobby and it's beautiful 86 year old Frescoed ceiling.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 22, 2014)

lamborghini


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

skye said:


> ...a foggy dayyyyyy...in London townnnnnnnn.....



Hmmm, for some reason it makes me think of vampires........


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry I have been MIA, folks. And thank you to all who have kept this thread going with such great pics! I can't say enough how much I appreciate it.

I am going to be posting some pics in a little bit. I think this go round, I will honor our newest member  [MENTION=47390]DriftingSand[/MENTION] with pics of ferocious animals! She started a poll and that is what gave me the idea.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

Aww. How can this be ferocious? But yes it certainly can!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 22, 2014)

I guess I like purple....


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Capstone (Feb 22, 2014)

For the auto enthusiasts...











Fully loaded:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

For the gypsies in all of us...BRIGHT COLORS!!

Our dear Sherry started a Thread Of Many Colors...so let's help her get it so blown out colorful, she will need shades on her eyeballs to see the pics.

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/341774-thread-of-many-colors.html


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

Capstone said:


> For the auto enthusiasts...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that yours? It sure is clean on the inside!!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 22, 2014)

Since we are doing rides....this one is like mine although it looks black. Mine is a deep forest green.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Had one of these once upon a time, too. Same color. But mine was so low to the ground, I had a helluva time getting it in the driveway of the safeway store (which was the turning around point for cruising in our town).


----------



## Capstone (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Is that yours? It sure is clean on the inside!!



I wish.  

Naw, I just noticed a few foreign jobbies a couple pages back ...and thought a bit of _American_ engineering deserved some equal time.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

And...I bought this one right off the showroom floor back in 1972. I don't remember what happened to it. Musta too many "brownies" eaten one day cuz I sure can't think of what I did with it. 

Maybe I picked up [MENTION=17136]bayoubill[/MENTION] and he took it to Woodstock for the Santana performance?


----------



## Capstone (Feb 23, 2014)

Then you go and bust out a _real_ American classic on me.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

And then I had one like this. I wound up giving it to a friend who wanted it when I got my sidekick. So..since a friend gave me the sidekick, I thought I would pay it forward to another friend who loved my fiat.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Capstone said:


> Then you go and bust out a _real_ American classic on me.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Capstone said:


> By "real American classic", *I meant the the T-Bird*, not the VW camper.
> 
> The nicest ride I've personally owned was also German though: an Audi A6 that I bought from my boss's son, and then proceeded to total it on the way to work one morning (kind of ironic).
> 
> ...



I know. 
For a girl, I was in to muscle cars. Had a gto..which I fondly called Goat. That was one bad ass car.
I would like to have a minivan, myself. But..no can afford. So...I'm keeping the Sidekick. Great on gas, small enough to fit in tiny spaces, low mileage cuz I don't drive often. And..it's paid for. 

I got the VW Van because I was in my wandering days. I moseyed all over the central coast, camping out, getting dogs out of the pound that were meant to be put down that day and giving them to people on the beach instead. I was totally hippyfied by then. I just wish I could remember what the heck I did with it!!


----------



## Capstone (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ...I just wish I could remember what the heck I did with it!!



Yeah, the old VW buses are classics themselves these days, with quite a loyal following.

My very first car was a 1969 VW Beetle with no brakes (it was nearly 20 years old at the time). I drove it for awhile with only the emergency brake and some skillful down-shifting to stop me, and ended up trading it for a motorcycle without having fixed the actual brakes.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Capstone said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > ...I just wish I could remember what the heck I did with it!!
> ...



That sounds familiar! I think I have had to do that before myself, lol. 
Dad gave my sister and I an old Bonneville that was on it's last legs so we painted it all flowery and peace signs and drove it around with the rods knocking so bad we had to crank the radio just to hear the tunes, lol. It finally burped it's last and we all filed out of the car and hitched home. It was me, my sister and 3 girlfriends. But it lasted long enough for me to meet my first husband. I'm still not sure if that was a good thing or a bad thing, even now.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

White lions


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Diving tiger


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Fabio Lion


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Imagine this running towards you


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

The blue eyes are just amazing.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Rub my belly. You know you want to.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

I love this pic.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Hmm. Do I eat you, or not? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Lake Tahoe


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Forest Light - Gespensterwald, Nienhagen, Germany


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Swedish Meatballs. Dayum. Now I am hungry!


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't take these photo's, but this is the area where I live:
> ...


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Lake Tahoe



Wow ... that's my kind of place. I tried to give you good reps but couldn't. I have to "spread them around" first.


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 23, 2014)

Aurora Borealis.  I'd LOVE to see this some day:


----------



## Connery (Feb 23, 2014)

Portion of the Berlin Wall


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2014)

Connery said:


> Portion of the Berlin Wall



Is it yours?  What a great thing to have.


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 23, 2014)

Beef Prime Rib Dinner ... yummy:


----------



## Sarah G (Feb 23, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Beef Prime Rib Dinner ... yummy:



That is some good eye candy.


----------



## Capstone (Feb 23, 2014)

Equal time for the vegetarians...


----------



## Desperado (Feb 23, 2014)

[/url] Moray Eel by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]




Mercedes AMG Vision GT by Desperado8, on Flickr


----------



## Darkwind (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 23, 2014)

Capstone said:


> Equal time for the vegetarians...



Yikes (from my perspective)! - but cool for all the vegans out there.


----------



## Connery (Feb 23, 2014)

Sarah G said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > Portion of the Berlin Wall
> ...



No it was a gift to EF, a travel, international language education and cultural exchange company for breaking down barriers through educational travel and cultural exchanges". It sits in Boston. I liked it so I took a picture....


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 23, 2014)

Disclaimer; For the first time in my life I googled 'Brussels Sprouts Images'

Looks like the life pods in the Matrix film.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

I think I would kill for a steak and brussel sprouts right now. With carrots dipped in ranch dresssing.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Purple Storm


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

I don't take pics from Sherry's thread...but I will post this one here since I am the one that posted it over there in error. I hop between both threads to help her get hers going . This one was meant for here. But I will leave it there as well.

Marilyn Minter...realistic PAINTING. It just amazes me how much it looks like a photograph.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Beneath the polar bear.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Turtle hitching a ride on a jellyfish


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Water droplets. Makes me yearn for Maui.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

water drop


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Wouldn't ya like to go tubing down this river?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Stormy in Scotland


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)

Summer night swing


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Disclaimer; For the first time in my life I googled 'Brussels Sprouts Images'
> 
> Looks like the life pods in the Matrix film.



I love roasted brussel sprouts....couldn't stand them before, then found this recipe that marinates them in olive oil (halved) then sprinkle salt, pepper and sugar on them, throw in some chopped pecans, spread them on a cookie sheet and roast them for about 25 min (350).....they are soooooo good.


----------



## Mertex (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## BlackSand (Feb 23, 2014)

​


----------



## BlackSand (Feb 23, 2014)

​


----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Dad loved Red Skelton and the 3 Stooges.











He would bust up everytime someone got a pie in the face.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd love to have this yard.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Stream of Flowers


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Sparkly, untouched snow.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Cozy


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 24, 2014)

Kani&#769;na by Eyþór Ingi Jónsson, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 24, 2014)

Kampselur - Bearded Seal (Erignathus barbatus) EXPLORED by Eyþór Ingi Jónsson, on Flickr


----------



## Bill Angel (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

I love the way the light plays in this picture. It is beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

I know I have a doggy thread, but I couldn't resist. So here it is.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

I have no words for this.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Sit with me?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Color field


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

Catch the sunbeam!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

I'm kinda all over the place in what pics I post, aren't I? But there IS a method to my madness, lol.

Hope y'all are enjoying what I find.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)

I might have already posted this one...but it is so good, twice won't hurt.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 24, 2014)




----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## gallantwarrior (Feb 25, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



I have seen similar formations on the North Slope of the Brooks Range.  It has something to do with how crystals are formed.


----------



## GWV5903 (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 25, 2014)




----------



## g5000 (Feb 26, 2014)

skye said:


> eye candy, eye chocolate and eye pizza  ... Brando circa 1950s



Best picture of Brando I have ever seen.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Beautiful



That is an incredible photo.  Wow.


----------



## g5000 (Feb 26, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



My favorite photo in the entire thread.  Where can I get a print of this?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

Blue - Irene Sheri


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

g5000 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I don't know, hon. I will see if I can hunt down the original source.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

Lower Pak Ou Cave, Laos.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

[MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]

Ravshaniya photography | Designcollector
Maybe here?


----------



## AquaAthena (Feb 26, 2014)

Royal Albatross


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)

Same photographer of the pic g5000 likes.

Dat's me ^. Libra. Balance Scales.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 26, 2014)

Beautiful is the age of innocence:













One thing that rivals the age of innocence is a mother's love:


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Feb 26, 2014)

Mayflower by Antti Tassberg, on Flickr


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Ok rock/gemstone lovers....I have been on a rock kick during commercials in Survivor, so...be prepared for an onslaught of them. I will not be naming what each pic of what rock/gem/mineral is....but you can go see for yourself at my collection at Pinterest if one catches your eye and you just GOTTA know what it is 

Earth's Jewelry Box | Pinterest


Now..on with the show!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Doesn't this look like a meadow and mountains in the background? Why yes, it does, but it isn't.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

57500 carat emerald...worlds largest!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Pink cave within a rock.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Looks like under the ocean scene!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Soon as I saw this, I immediately thought of our lovely [MENTION=22590]AquaAthena[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Thought of our [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION] with this one.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Wow. A view of the sea from inside a seacave...compliments of nature's own painting inside a rock!







And that is it for now. I have over 500 pics and don't want to overwhelm you guys. If you want to see more, just click my link I gave above.


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

Love the crystals!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

jan said:


> Love the crystals!



Aren't they stunning? Glad you like them!


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> jan said:
> 
> 
> > Love the crystals!
> ...



Yes!  Quite!  Rather mesmerizing as well.  I don't know...there's just something really cool about the fact that the Earth grew them.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

I know. Earth's Jewelry Box. I named that collection pretty well, didn't I? 
 That last one just amazes me. But some of the older ones I added to my collection...they look like under the sea.

My other collection called This & That has gemstones and minerals in there as well..and their mystical properties. Like..if you put a 20 dollar bill under amber, it will grow to more. I did exactly that a couple of years ago when I had a HUGE blob of amber. In one week, I made enough money that doubled it. So I stuck another 20 under there, which made 40 bucks underneath. In two weeks, I made enough to triple it.

Amethyst, garnets, turquoise...they all have "powers". When I went for my mastectomy, I was clutching a clear quartz crystal that fit perfectly in my hand. It was hot from my clutching it as they shot ink needles in my nipple, but that crystal seemed to absorb the pain. Even the guy doing the needle jabbing saw it in my hand and said "great idea to hold the crystal. The energy of it will absorb what I am doing. Just hang on tight". 
I was amazed he said that. Turns out his wife is in to that stuff so I was pleased I had company albeit a rock, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

From here:

This and That | Pinterest


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

> Amethyst, garnets, turquoise...they all have "powers".



Yeah, lately I've been kind of getting into that.  I recently bought 3 pyrimids...one amethyst, a smoky topaz and a clear quartz.  I also bought a crystal ball...although I haven't had any "mystical experiences" with it...yet anyway.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

I have a  crystal ball, but I only wanna look at it, lol. It's in my window sill to catch the suns rays. I was in to that stuff awhile back but kinda got out of it cuz I had to sell most of my crystals due to finances.
But..I THINK I finally found a roomie, and if I did..maybe I can head on over to ebay and get a few that I miss having. I have them on a table near the window so in the afternoon sun...everything is just a burst of light and little rainbows appear all over my walls.


----------



## jan (Feb 27, 2014)

> I have them on a table near the window so in the afternoon sun...everything is just a burst of light and little rainbows appear all over my walls.



They're cool!  And oh so organic!


----------



## Starlight (Feb 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Thought of our [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION] with this one.



Thank you so much, Gracie, for thinking of me ..and I Love the stone with the star...Very Unusual.  Your pictures are really Beautiful, and so Eyecatching....Love looking at them. The Healing Stones chart is definitely a keeper too, Dear Friend, and your name for your collection, Earth's Jewelry Box is Perfect!


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]
> 
> Ravshaniya photography | Designcollector
> Maybe here?



That certainly looks like it!  Thanks!


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=34052]g5000[/MENTION]
> 
> Ravshaniya photography | Designcollector
> Maybe here?



  [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION]

Found it!

Photo


----------



## g5000 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Starlight said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Thought of our [MENTION=43238]Starlight[/MENTION] with this one.
> ...



It's a pink star sapphire, hon. And yep...it reminds me of you.


----------



## Starlight (Feb 27, 2014)

View attachment $Woman Beautiful with rose on shoulder.bmp


----------



## Mertex (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

A craft idea for this spring/summer!






Sand Bowls- just sand mixed with glue and dripped over a bowl until it hardens. Perfect for holding your summer seashell collection


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

I can SMELL this!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Redwoods, in California.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Africa


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Precious


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Arrrg matey!


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

American actor  William Holden (1918-1981)
doesn't get more candy than this


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

heck..............you want paradise...here

heck heck heckkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

interesting fish there ^^^


i dig Mitchum better


----------



## DriftingSand (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Feb 27, 2014)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=5jt03qSdleo]Time Lapse of Various Flowers Blooming - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

I WANT CANDY OK???

bloody hell 


 mmmm


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)

skye said:


> I WANT CANDY OK???
> 
> bloody hell
> 
> ...


----------



## Connery (Feb 27, 2014)

skye said:


> I WANT CANDY OK???
> 
> bloody hell
> 
> ...



Ok 

Violante Placido


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

skye said:


> I WANT CANDY OK???
> 
> bloody hell
> 
> ...


\

That ain't candy. Dat's homely.


----------



## skye (Feb 27, 2014)

the kind of candy I want is dead

dead  candy

Gary Cooper beautiful candy

I dont want 2014 candy... doesnt make me happy no mo...


----------



## Gracie (Feb 27, 2014)

Cary Cooper was ok I guess. And I like old candy too. I posted quite a few of them further back in the thread.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Ah. My happy place.

For reals.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Speaking of happy places:


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Ohmmmmmmm Ohmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

This MUST be [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION] happy place!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh my. I could use this happy place 24/7!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

I am thinking of my happy place!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh. Now THIS looks happy to me!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Jellyfish Lake. Looks happy to me!


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

lol. True.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok...now it's time for those who peek in here from time to time to post pics of YOUR happy place!


----------



## SmedlyButler (Feb 28, 2014)

The fellow in the doorway thought that the helicopter overhead was a rescue craft. He had been trapped by a terrible storm for three days. It was actually Jean Guichard, maybe the World's most famous marine photographer.
Mercifully the lucky guy ducked inside moments before being swept out to sea.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

AWESOME pic, Smedly!!


----------



## BGriffin (Feb 28, 2014)

What a shame ..i want to share a beatiful pic but at least i need 15 post first


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

BGriffin said:


> What a shame ..i want to share a beatiful pic but at least i need 15 post first



Then get to posting!

What country would you like to see? (answer each question one at a time in a different post).

What animal fascinates you? (second post)

What do you consider eye candy? (3rd post)

What is your favorite color? (4th post)

Where would you like to be right at this moment? (5th post)

Tell us about yourself in the Introduction thread (if you haven't all ready).


----------



## mudwhistle (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Feb 28, 2014)

SmedlyButler said:


> The fellow in the doorway thought that the helicopter overhead was a rescue craft. He had been trapped by a terrible storm for three days. It was actually Jean Guichard, maybe the World's most famous marine photographer.
> Mercifully the lucky guy ducked inside moments before being swept out to sea.



It looks like he ducked inside _seconds_ before being swept away.  How scary.

<Shudder>


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

.

Let's Party...









(Are they doing push-up aerobics with their legs out, or do they just have big butts and big ears?)

.


----------



## Jughead (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> .
> 
> Let's Party...
> 
> ...




Those are cute.....are those their happy faces or just markings on their backs?


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 28, 2014)

.

My 5th grade grammar teacher...Mrs. Kramer;







.


----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## skye (Feb 28, 2014)

Cozy Alcove Beds

it's heavenly...........


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Gabriel is HAWT in Lord Of Shadows 2.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 28, 2014)

Um hm. He can plant his boots under my bed any time.


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 28, 2014)

Red-eared Slider by marc50, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Feb 28, 2014)

2/12 - Back to doing what she does best. *Explore* by Dogloverlou, on Flickr


----------



## Mertex (Feb 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Peles Castle ~ Sinaia ~ Romania


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Happy kitty


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Manuel Nunez


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

I love her face!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Croatia


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Can you hear the seagull calling?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2014)

je suis complètement gaga de mon chien, il m'inspire  by ilona.., on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2014)

Windfarm Sunset by MBDGE, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2014)

Mid Stride by dbushue, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

[MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] would like that one ^


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2014)

I must learn how to knit.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Oh, he looks so handsome there!


----------



## Coyote (Mar 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=19170]Coyote[/MENTION] would like that one ^



Hey - it's cousin Reggie!


----------



## skye (Mar 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Oh, he looks so handsome there!



of course he does sister Gracie! I am out of reps for ya' .... 


of course he does.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

He was such eye candy. What a man.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 1, 2014)

Jaguar by Davy Plaetevoet, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

I love MW. He is on a ROLL!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Balloon rides!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

Cats will be cats.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)

Perfect spot, perfect timing.






Oops. This has been manipulated. But..it is still pretty.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



That's excellent! No better eye candy than love in visible form.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 2, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Thanks. Just thinking of the depth of feelings between those two... everyone should have that feeling at least once in their lives.


----------



## Starlight (Mar 2, 2014)

View attachment $art winter scene.bmp


----------



## Starlight (Mar 2, 2014)

View attachment $Art woman with lipstick...pretty.bmp


----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)

Ok folks....WHERE would you love to be RIGHT NOW?
Post a pic!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 2, 2014)

Stephanie Moore by ladyjaysfc, on Flickr


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 2, 2014)

Mertex said:


>





Ear candy. Snow is so wonderfully quiet.

.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Bill Angel (Mar 2, 2014)

March came in like a warm lamb, but is quickly turning into a snowy lion.
Rain, ice and snow are predicted for Monday.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)

Blue!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)

Wow. great shot.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)

Now THAT is a wave!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 2, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Ok folks....WHERE would you love to be RIGHT NOW?
> Post a pic!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 3, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



Cullen Clan eyes.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## Coyote (Mar 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 3, 2014)

Dot Com said:


>



I've got one of those dogs.

Those paws hurt.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2014)

Cwm Dwr [ Explored 04.03.14 ] by dudley bug, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 4, 2014)

Hanoi, Vietnam 131 by perth45, on Flickr


----------



## Mertex (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 4, 2014)

_"Heeeere, kitty, kitty ..."_


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>




wow!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

The Mr. And Mrs.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

Wow clouds!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

Norfolk Nebraska clouds before the storm.... 4/14/2012 looks just like a cartoon


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

Dunnottar Castle


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

Polar bear breaking ice.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

THIS is a great idea!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Mar 5, 2014)

I took all of these:


Orion's Sword






Rocket Launch






Indian Rocks Beach, FL






Little Dunn's River Falls, Jamaica


----------



## asterism (Mar 5, 2014)

Empire State Building






A couple of my Koi (I have 30)






A very pretty storm from my dock


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



I have some of that sea grass stuff growing in my front yard. I plucked a small stem and replanted it in my yard cuz the flowers are edible.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



We called it Ice-plant in California. Really pretty stuff. They planted it on all of the overpasses because it's a succulent and it doesn't need much water.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

[MENTION=24388]asterism[/MENTION]

You did some great photography!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)

Tree Portal, Glendalough, Ireland.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 5, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2014)

Rio Carnaval 2014 by Boaz Guttman &#1489;&#1493;&#1506;&#1494; &#1490;&#1493;&#1496;&#1502;&#1503; &#1041;&#1086;&#1072;&#1079; &#1043;&#1091;&#1090;&#1084;, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 5, 2014)

Alfa Romeo 4C by SDruet Photographies, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Glass of Ocean


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Breathtaking droplet magnified to look like a huge water bomb


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

True compassion: Elephants are among the most emotional creatures in the world. they have been known to rescue other animals such as trapped dogs and cats.


----------



## asterism (Mar 6, 2014)

Here's a video of that great waterfall.

Little Dunn's River Falls, Ocho Rios, Jamaica Pictures, Little Dunn's River Falls, Ocho Rios, Jamaica Images, Little Dunn's River Falls, Ocho Rios, Jamaica Photos, Little Dunn's River Falls, Ocho Rios, Jamaica Videos - Video - TinyPic - Free Image Ho


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Not so much eye candy...except for the soul. The powerful nature of it speaks for itself..so thanks to [MENTION=4791]hjmick[/MENTION]....I borrowed it and brought it here.

http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y113/hjmc3rd/82546_1.jpg


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Soon as I saw that rose bud..I could literally SMELL it.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Fungus amungstus. Love it!


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 6, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Fungus amungstus. Love it!



It's called "Chicken of the Woods". Laetiporus - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

I have a dried up fungus thingy that looks similar to it. A friend online from years ago sent it to me. It's out in the yard somewhere in the midst of my flower beds.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Your pic isn't showing, drifter.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn. Outta rep. Awesome pics, folks.
I'll get ya though, my little pretties. Soon as I can.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 6, 2014)

Jour #7 by Jean-Pierre ARIBAU, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 6, 2014)

229C4766-&#32232;&#36655; by chingcho, on Flickr


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Transit of Venus Tahiti style


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## g5000 (Mar 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



I've seen a real waterspout at sea.  Twice.  One was during sunrise.  This was a situation where "awesome" actually applies.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Head bump!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Prick!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Wouldn't you just love to go swimming and float around in there?? ^^^


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Stop and smell the flowers


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Road block!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

Haunting


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

What a resting place!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)

I wanna dangle my feet in here.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

Um....can you NOT do that to this thread? Thanks in advance.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 8, 2014)

la réalité rêvée ou le rêve réalisé. by pasapas, on Flickr


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> la réalité rêvée ou le rêve réalisé. by pasapas, on Flickr



Cool


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 8, 2014)

Up here in the north, one of the world's greatest falls came to a crawl as Niagara nearly froze.






More at
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2572681/Niagara-Falls-comes-frozen-halt-AGAIN-subfreezing-temperatures-freeze-millions-gallons-water-normally-flow-Falls.html


----------



## MisterBeale (Mar 8, 2014)

This frozen lighthouse in Michigan could easily be mistaken for a still from the snow swept disaster movie The Day After Tomorrow






more of them at;
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2534548/Michigan-lighthouse-transformed-giant-icicle-freezing-storm.html


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)

Niagara Falls Frozen


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>




I wanna be her.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

This is COOL


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

This puts me in mind of [MENTION=18905]Sherry[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 8, 2014)

elephants love to swim.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Yer pic ain't showing, mertex


----------



## Mertex (Mar 9, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yer pic ain't showing, mertex




I don't know why they do that....I tweeked it.....looks like it is showing, now....must be the source?


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

AquaAthena posted this and I don't want it to be lost...so I am bringing it here .


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XBEyCr5AoIs]I'm Little...But I'm a Great Winner HD 1080 Dolby surround 5.1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)

Mertex said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Yer pic ain't showing, mertex
> ...



Could be. Sometimes youtube burps.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Said1 (Mar 10, 2014)

Come on. I thought this thread was going to be full of shirtless men!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 10, 2014)

Wild Horses of Easter Island by benalesh1985, on Flickr


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Jughead (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Said1 said:


> Come on. I thought this thread was going to be full of shirtless men!




 [MENTION=739]Said1[/MENTION]....got bars for that sort of thing. THIS thread is for just beauty. Not sex.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>




Oh, would I love to be right there! It looks so coooooooooool. And  not cool gnarly cool...I mean COOL *fresh* cool. Well, both. But mostly soothing cool on a hot summer day.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

I sure wish I could find some of that for 40 cents at a yard sale. Last time I scored big was last year. 18kt necklace in a baggie of crappy jewelry. Talk about a prize.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Doubletap (Mar 10, 2014)

America Rises


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

The ebayer in me drools at the things I see just laying there.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

This is just sad.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

The last car on the track of the Mad Mouse roller coaster waits for passengers that will never come.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

I'd love to have that chandelier.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Why is this abandoned??? omg


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Abandoned mansion pool.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Edie amid the decay of the house, with a portrait of her younger self - Grey Gardens


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

It&#8217;s hard to believe that this jaw-dropping room is located in an abandoned castle in Tuscany, Italy. Built in 1605 and once housed kings, Sammezzano Castle now sits atop a hill in a Tuscan oak tree grove untouched by modern times. Within the castle you can find the Peacock Room, a hidden jewel features intricate Moorish designs and a breathtaking assortment of patterns and colors.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

It is AMAZING the beauty of some of these abandoned places.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

I am amazed the glass is still intact.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Abandoned theatre.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Old Gas Pumps along Route 66


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Abandoned ballroom


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

Shawshank Prison


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)

I'm really slobbering now. Cleaned up, it would fetch a fortune on ebay.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 10, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 11, 2014)

Big pumpkins 








Grower Diaries - BigPumpkins.com


----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

My daughter just posted this on FB, said she knew I'd .... yeah, so .... /happy sigh


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> My daughter just posted this on FB, said she knew I'd .... yeah, so .... /happy sigh



Bon Jovi

His hair is much shorter now. 

I had hair like that not long ago.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 11, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > My daughter just posted this on FB, said she knew I'd .... yeah, so .... /happy sigh
> ...



Oh, he hasn't had his hair like that since the 80's.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

NASA unveils a gorgeous new gallery of celestial images


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



What IS that?


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 11, 2014)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It kind of looks like dessert....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 11, 2014)

At first I thought marshmellow over a fire? But it looks like some kind of fungus. Shroom?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Shadow play


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> At first I thought marshmellow over a fire? But it looks like some kind of fungus. Shroom?


It's a Bloody Mushroom.

Gruesome Bleeding Mushrooms!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Fascinating reading in that link, Mudwhistle. Wow.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Karma-Butt goes in friday morning for surgery to remove the cyst on her neck/shoulder...and to see how cracked her back toofer is. Y'all say a prayer for her? I don't want her to go see Gracie yet. Not for a lot more years. And dogs going under anesthesia..well...sometimes...you know. 
This is not too much of a concern for me. What concerns me is she has never been alone for over 8 months (away from me). She always had Hubby if I had to go see doc or something. This time? She will be in a cage waiting to be put under for the surgery..and mama is not there. Nor daddy.
So..I am going to take with her, her stuffed toy (like the one in the pic) and one of my smelly tshirts. She can wait in the cage with my smells so she doesn't think I abandoned her.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Karma-Baby-ButtButt at 8 weeks.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Nap time.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

I can't say out loud "swimmypool". She knows what that means. I also don't have that one any more...it cracked and wouldn't hold water. gotta find a new one for this coming summer.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

She loves the bed.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Nap time.



Looks like  a cuddle buddy


----------



## Gracie (Mar 12, 2014)

Only time I can cuddle her is when she is prone..like this, lol. Otherwise, she wants to play HARD and it kills my wrists. So I wait until she is asleep...then I curl up with her and she lets me kiss and pet her and cuddle.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Ahhh. Wind in face.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Wolf gene still working


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

It's just waves!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Orient Express


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

You dance divinely.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

YES this is a real flower: Hot lips ....Psychotria Elata Affectionately known as Hooker&#8217;s lips, Psychotria elata with it&#8217;s colorful red flowers attracts many pollinators including butterflies and hummingbirds. One of the host plants for the golden silkmoth (Xlophane s adalia). Also known in some circles as Mick Jagger&#8217;s lips. Native to Tropical America, this specimen was found at the Butterfly Gardens in Manuel Antonio, Costa Rica.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Accupressure points.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Gloriosa


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Shadow play


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

coral


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

The Flamingo Tounge Snail (Cyphoma Gibbosumn) is a small, colorful sea snail which lives on various species of soft corals in the Caribbean. This creature almost literally wears its heart (soul and colors) on its sleeve. The pretty color you see in these images is not in snail&#8217;s shell. Rather, it&#8217;s in a layer of live mantle tissue, connected to its foot. The snail pushes it out to cover the shell. The mantle tissue also works like a fish&#8217;s gill


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Fish eye


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Shark egg?? That's what it said where I found it.


----------



## Desperado (Mar 13, 2014)

[/url] Coral  by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## williepete (Mar 13, 2014)

BBC - Culture - Spitfire: The soaring beauty of a design classic


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)

Very Rare ( only discovered in 2011) Pontohi sea horse ( smallest in the world) clinging on the current with a juvenile sponge forming in the back ground.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

wow


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

beauty and the beast


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

You have a medieval flare about you, Esmeralda. I think you are an old soul in a new body.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)

You also have me motivated to post some art. 
I will in a few.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## asterism (Mar 14, 2014)

My back yard


----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Do you remember how confident, brave and fearless you were at five? She is still in there.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

The original Ronald McDonald, 1963


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Unknown soldier in Vietnam, 1965


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Martin Luther King with his son removing a burnt cross from their front yard, 1960


----------



## Two Thumbs (Mar 15, 2014)

dont know if thats real, but still really cool


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

The real Winnie the Pooh and Christopher Robin, ca. 1927


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

First morning after Sweden changed from driving on the left side to driving on the right, 1967


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Disneyland Employee Cafeteria in 1961


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Elvis in the Army, 1958


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

She didn't need makeup. She is beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Red Dog Shunka Luta, a Sioux Indian. It was made in 1907 by Edward S. Curtis.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)

Hattie Tom Chiricahua - Apache 1899.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


>


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Ashlee Hammac: Mother's sandpit tribute to her dead son | Metro News


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> Ashlee Hammac: Mother's sandpit tribute to her dead son | Metro News



That photo belongs in the eye liquid section, not eye candy.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Ashlee Hammac: Mother's sandpit tribute to her dead son | Metro News
> ...



where is that?


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> Mudflap said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...




There isn't one... but that photo nearly made me tear up.

Perhaps you'll start one?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 16, 2014)

Mudflap said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Mudflap said:
> ...



It touched me too

If you created it I suspect more people would post in it


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

Eye candy is whatever is beautiful. That pic is sad, but beautiful as well. It is fine right here. But if you want to start a tear making thread, that's ok too.
 [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] and [MENTION=46775]Mudflap[/MENTION]


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

The only thing I do NOT want in here is porn, women's butt pictures on scanners, huge boobs, etc.
Use common sense. Yes, it might be beautiful to you, but it does not fit in here.


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Eye candy is whatever is beautiful. *That pic is sad, but beautiful as well.* It is fine right here. But if you want to start a tear making thread, that's ok too.
> [MENTION=41985]drifter[/MENTION] and [MENTION=46775]Mudflap[/MENTION]




_"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Gracie again."_


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)

Gracie said:


> The only thing I do NOT want in here is porn, women's butt pictures on scanners, huge boobs, etc.
> Use common sense. Yes, it might be beautiful to you, but it does not fit in here.



Beauty is in the eye of the beholder........


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 16, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > The only thing I do NOT want in here is porn, women's butt pictures on scanners, huge boobs, etc.
> ...



Well, so far all you have posted is beautiful to me as well. So I'm beholding to your beholder style.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)

Yellowstone Hot Springs


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 17, 2014)

A different kind of eye candy. Steamers.






He's not classically good-looking, but man has charisma, that's for sure.

My daughter shared this one with me as well.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

Wish I were there right now.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

I feel like this sometimes when at USMB.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 17, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Wow!  Just wow!  Love it.


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 17, 2014)

After Dinner Thailand by &#9829;siebe ©, on Flickr


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2014)

what is sweet what is candy? James Dean is...New York used to be before  comrade De Blasio....... James Dean walking in New York is candy


----------



## skye (Mar 17, 2014)

more James  bloody Candy Dean


----------



## Gracie (Mar 17, 2014)

lol. James bloody Dean is indeed eye candy.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 18, 2014)

Vistazo a lontananza by FNFotografía, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 18, 2014)

Your pic isn't showing [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

[MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

First Howl


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

[MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

My two fav critters ever.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

Medieval Castle, Scotland


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## BDBoop (Mar 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=31258]BDBoop[/MENTION]



Oh, that is exquisite. I could fall asleep right now just looking at it!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Your pic isn't showing [MENTION=28132]Dot Com[/MENTION]



 [MENTION=42649]Gracie[/MENTION] heres a direct link: salvation lies within | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 19, 2014)

Cute Cub | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 19, 2014)

Mine hjerter! by LivM, on Flickr


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Fuchsia......


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Tiramisu......


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Szechuan Chicken


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Morel Mushrooms.......


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Stuffed Chicken.....


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

Shrooms....funny how they are. Some are beautiful. Some like out of a horror flick. But so cool, either way.

Depp is eye candy, yes. Just a smidge too dainty for me, though. Still, nice to look at.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm having shrimp scampi tonight and _was_ going to have white rice with it. I think I just changed my mind to french fries.


----------



## Sarah G (Mar 19, 2014)

Gorgeous, washy, abstract-ish flowers by American artist Elizabeth Terhune but hold on just a second are they actually figures? Or flowers? Or figures? Hm, Im going with floral figures. Yes.

The Jealous Curator /// curated contemporary art /// i?m jealous of elizabeth terhune


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I'm having shrimp scampi tonight and _was_ going to have white rice with it. I think I just changed my mind to french fries.



Good choice. 

It can also be served on toast.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Shrooms....funny how they are. Some are beautiful. Some like out of a horror flick. But so cool, either way.
> 
> Depp is eye candy, yes. Just a smidge too dainty for me, though. Still, nice to look at.



The Morels are just around the corner.

Pretty soon I'll be hunting Morels in the woods. Not quite yet. The Winter was pretty cold.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 19, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Mar 19, 2014)

Mount Shuksan, Washington


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

When we were little girls, Ma used to take us out of town to the country to big areas of pasture after the first summer rains. I would have my butterknife and so would she and my sister. We would look for cracked earth and dig around the mound and voila. Shrooms. Lots of them. Then we would drive home, wash them in cool water, sprinkle salt on them and munch.
I remember clearly the smell of them in the air after that rain...and the crunch of the earth under my feet..Ma holding the barb wire open so sis and I could slide through.

I saw something out there one day that still haunts me today. When Ma wanted me to go again after that last day, I cried and refused to go. Dad stayed with me. I never went again.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Now...on to eye candy. Gotta wash my brain after thinking of that.

Maybe food pics? Really YUMMY food pics?


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Not food, but still eye candy, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

This is not a painting.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Dresden, Germany - A wall that plays music when it rains


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Ireland


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 20, 2014)

drifter said:


>



That's not funny. 

If those are Big Macks I can see why you would need to protect them.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Wow. Are those eyes awesome or what??


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

lol. What a face!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

I wanna go for a ride!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 20, 2014)

Singularity #3 | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Venice Cafe


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Romania


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 20, 2014)

2014.03.20_10624_Utrecht Centraal_HHPI by rcbrug, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

France


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

NOT a painting.

Sicily


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Poland


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Germany


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Spain


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

Lucerne Switzerland


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 20, 2014)

_FAM3615 by Smilinone, on Flickr


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 20, 2014)

Beautiful pics Gracie!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 20, 2014)

A trip around the world Eye Candy.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

Great desktop pic!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

Scottish highlands


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

bird tornado


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

A view from Space.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

Make a wish on a dandelion!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

[MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]

Art Paintings Women. on Pinterest

omg. You're gonna have a field day in there!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 21, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=42498]Esmeralda[/MENTION]
> 
> Art Paintings Women. on Pinterest
> 
> omg. You're gonna have a field day in there!



I love art museums. I don't mean it to sound like I'm bragging, but I'm very happy I've had the chance to travel, and I've made it a focus in life to do so, I've been to most of the major cities and capitals of Europe--London, Dublin, Glasgow, Vienna, Rome, Florence, Venice, Milan, Paris, Munich, Istanbul, Amsterdam, Brussels, Barcelona, Madrid, Athens, Prague, Lisbon, and others, also NYC and Washington DC, cities which also have great museums. I love museums and have seen many of these paintings in real life. That's why when I find them online, I like to post them or use them as avatars.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

I love your avies. Always so classy and ladylike. Beats looking at the sleaze some use.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Love this one. So delicate looking.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)

I just love this pic.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

The look of love.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

Look at that face!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)

so cute


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

[MENTION=28109]Amelia[/MENTION]...when she is being naughty.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

OH HAI THERE!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

I was gonna buy a vet once. Until I took it for a test drive. I felt like I was sitting on a skateboard. 

I like high step vehicles. Hence my jeep.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was gonna buy a vet once. Until I took it for a test drive. I felt like I was sitting on a skateboard.
> 
> I like high step vehicles. Hence my jeep.



 Jeeps are cool too !


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

They are even cooler when they are a xmas gift from a friend.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

Mine is a bit smaller and not a 4 wheel drive. It's a Sidekick.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 22, 2014)

Forget a jeep.  If I could drive anything it would be this: 





Rush hour traffic on the 101 in Los Angeles a problem: NOT ANYMORE


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Book of Jeremiah (Mar 22, 2014)

drifter said:


>



That is my idea of fun!  Good way to spend a day!


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2014)

Owl by Kim Tashjian, on Flickr


----------



## Mertex (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

All kids love kiddie pools, lol.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

This...is...awesome.






Guardian Angel


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

No words necessary.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 22, 2014)

This one is for Quantum Windbag


----------



## skye (Mar 22, 2014)

one of the most beautiful couples that came out of 1960s  London ...  Jean Shrimpton    and Terence Stamp....how can you top that... you can but...it's not easy...nevertheless here they are

Candy and Harmony


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2014)

Sage Hen by QC52, on Flickr


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2014)

I took this pic last year. Would be nice if the people could wrestle it back from the lobbyists & their water-carriers AKA- politicians


----------



## Dot Com (Mar 22, 2014)

Took this one too w/ my phone cam- Philly train station


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)

Dale Chihuly Glass Art at the Desert Botanical Garden in Phoenix.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Mar 23, 2014)

The equation for an equilateral triangle is.............screw that.  Just enjoy!


----------



## pacer (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 23, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

No words necessary. Just...yum.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 24, 2014)

Robert Pattinson's backyard......


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

Nice yard.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> No words necessary. Just...yum.



I can't see it for some reason


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > No words necessary. Just...yum.
> ...



Those scars on his face was from some guy slicing him in a bar. I think it adds to his rugged handsomeness. _Swoon._


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

Sunlit Reflection - Mdryburgh Abbey - Scottish Border - Scotland


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)

Dragon Castle, Schloss Drachenburg, Germany


----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)

Lets go swimming!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 26, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 27, 2014)

drifter said:


>


Wow!!  Thanks for posting this, drifter.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 27, 2014)




----------



## skye (Mar 27, 2014)

Candy, patisserie call it what you want... French actor Alain Delon.


----------



## FA_Q2 (Mar 28, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



I dont know - the kid is cute but I think I like your avi better


----------



## Mudflap (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 28, 2014)

Beautiful home!







Source:  From homes made out of shipping containers to houses atop waterfalls, these residences are unique ? and beautiful. - 10 unusual homes around the world - Travel - MSN ca


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 28, 2014)

Roaring Rock Restaurant, NJ


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

I was on Pinterest earlier, pinning away. I am heading for my collection now and will repin from there.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



That's scary to me for some reason. 

Maybe cuz it reminds me of Titanic.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Howiya.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



That was my first thought too. But then...it is just amazing how BIG they are underneath! I always pictured them as kinda flat on the underside. Guess not. That weight keeps them from flipping I guess.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

The mascott for Eye Candy. Stop and smell the flowers!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

I'm FREE!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

Don't hate me because I am beautiful.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

This is just so  cute.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

Ok. That is what I have been pinning since last night and this morning. BBL with more.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



North of Hilo.

Awesome


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



I thought it was Kauai.

The big island doesn't have that many interesting land formations. 

Even Oahu is prettier by comparison.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Looks like the big island to me...as I remember it from a black helicopter flight.... I might have been sedated.

We need a saving Gracie...chuckle

Awesome anyway


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

I thought it looked like Maui, myself, but I am betting it is Kauai due to the ocean being so close to the cliffs.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I thought it looked like Maui, myself, but I am betting it is Kauai due to the ocean being so close to the cliffs.



My second choice was Maui....really


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Efilants and woozels.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > percysunshine said:
> ...



Must be somewhere you can't drive. 

I drove all the way around the big island one day.

It was interesting.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I thought it looked like Maui, myself, but I am betting it is Kauai due to the ocean being so close to the cliffs.
> ...



Maui is real pretty. 

A less crowded version of Oahu.


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

Haleakala National Park Maui County Hawaii​


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 28, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Cool.....


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 28, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It said it was a Cambodia temple


----------



## Mertex (Mar 28, 2014)

FA_Q2 said:


> Mertex said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Not surprised......


----------



## Mertex (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

Desert rain frog (Breviceps macrops)


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)

Ice cave


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 28, 2014)

Gracie said:


> One happy face!





The royalties he gets, being the model for 'Sid' in 'Ice Age' will keep him in dog food for life.

.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 28, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Mudflap (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

I wonder is a Buddhist bar would serve alcoholic beverages?


----------



## pacer (Mar 29, 2014)

drifter said:


>


Soooo cute!


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 29, 2014)

pacer said:


> I wonder is a Buddhist bar would serve alcoholic beverages?



Yes, and lap dances.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 29, 2014)

Mudflap said:


>



Wow. I'd LOVE to have that baby! A truck Christine!


----------



## Mertex (Mar 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Hmm...a new collection popped up that I am invited to pin to. So....I will bring some here. Animated gifs!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Funny!! Two dogs copying the baby crawling. LOL


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

This looks good about now. But..I would never get to sleep. Unless it is hot tea..decaf.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

MUAH!!!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Corny and cute, but kind of mezmerising.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow. This is...weird!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

The real Yoda.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

[MENTION=45164]pacer[/MENTION]


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow. This is cool.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Wow. This is cool.




That is you Gracie.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

lol. I wished. But I loves ya for saying it.


----------



## Darkwind (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2014)

Sea Glass Found on Lake Erie​


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2014)

Frozen Lighthouse Lake Michigan​


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2014)

Sand Harbor, Lake Tahoe​


----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Now THAT is serene!! It would also make a great desktop pic.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 30, 2014)

Gracie, 

I thought it was about time to post some pics in your thread.  The following are photos of Mt Rogers in my home State of Virginia.  This is one of the wildest and most untamed places in the lower 48.  It is an 11 mile hike in to one of the tallest peaks on the East Coast....(it is just under 6,000 feet).  The place is absolutely beautiful.  I have made the hike several times.  It takes a minimum two days.  There is old growth forest at the top that has never been cut.  Spectacular.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL, [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]!!! Wish I could trapse around that place!


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Hangin' in there.


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 30, 2014)

Ok WQ:






That sure looks like the 2 mile long shadow of an alien Star Cruiser.


Do you have a green card?

.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Pawns


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 30, 2014)

percysunshine said:


> Ok WQ:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might be on to something.


----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Bottlenose Dolphin and Whale...playing in the wild, caught by photographer.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Smiling Sloth


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Napping baby beaver.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Avon calling


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

This is for the [MENTION=23063]Rat in the Hat[/MENTION] that I used to know.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 30, 2014)

Wouldn't you love to have this vanity...and rummage around with the abandoned stuff on it?


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>




ooooh! Stealing that one too for my Desktop Pics at Pinterest! Thanks AA!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 31, 2014)

I know this is supposed to representational stuff....but this woman's eyes are amazing.  








[/IMG]


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> I know this is supposed to representational stuff....but this woman's eyes are amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



We post faces here, young old, average, beautiful, we just don't post pornish stuff.

Pretty lady


----------



## WelfareQueen (Mar 31, 2014)

drifter said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > I know this is supposed to representational stuff....but this woman's eyes are amazing.
> ...





Cool....she is attractive...but the eyes really do get me.  Very hypnotic.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Her eyes are stunning. Wow.


----------



## Michelle420 (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

This dog is playing with his shadow, lol


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Sharing the warmth of the sun


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)

Los Angeles in all its smoggy glory.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Wow. Who wouldn't want a bathroom like this one??


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Garden shed hidey holes!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## cereal_killer (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm the box Gracie you're Hello Kitty


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Awwwwwww. Muah Muah!!

Thank you.


----------



## Zander (Apr 1, 2014)

Loved this....


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^^ nice  building  Gracie!





_____________________________________


----------



## Connery (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Connery (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2014)

done with my trilogy of lips candy ....shall we do hands next?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Post whatever you think is beautiful, Skye.


----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Post whatever you think is beautiful, Skye.



I am sweet.


I am


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## skye (Apr 1, 2014)

ohhh Gracie the Dust Bowl     ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


__________________________________________________


I'm stuck on him


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

While you browse pics....just one itty bitty vid to listen to as you do.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)

Just a dab of color


----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 1, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)

Beautiful words to remember


----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 2, 2014)

Ethiopian Opal​


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)

Eye Candy ... no ... literally:


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

This one is awesome


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

These are a bitch to keep alive. I had one that didn't being anywhere except the damn shower.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Cozy patio pic.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Free Ride


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Some fascinating doodle art:

Doodle Art on Pinterest


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

I've been here. Quite a few times, actually. My beloved Maui Marriot Resort.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)

Kauai


----------



## Gracie (Apr 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

One of God's angels


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

She looks like a doll.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

We may get older but our love will remain as fresh as the the day we fell... True love never gets old and when two souls come together like ours.. its pure magic!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Not2BSubjugated (Apr 4, 2014)

Dot Com said:


> Took this one too w/ my phone cam- Philly train station



I like this shot.  Reminds me of Kubrick


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 4, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Looks like some homes in Southern California....


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Floral Liquid Art Captured Using High Speed Photography


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)




----------



## pacer (Apr 4, 2014)

Gracie, nice to see you.  Would you care to join me at Cheers?  I'll buy you a drink.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 4, 2014)

Sorry I didn't respond earlier. 
You still around or did ya go dancing on this Friday night?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

You musta went dancin'. 

Ok, on with the Eye Candy!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

This would make a great desktop pic.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Duhh......where did he go, George?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Oh, I miss it I miss it I miss it. Downtown Lahaina, Maui.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

The huge banyan tree


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Iao Needle, Maui


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Wall of Tears, Maui


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Hana Maui


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I swam in this.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 5, 2014)

Couldn't sleep.  Might as well look at some pretty pictures....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I haven't taken my Melatonin yet. Soon as I do, I will start nodding off. And having some gnarly dreams to boot.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking at those pics makes me miss Maui so much. I can SMELL it in my imagination. I can HEAR it. I can see it via google or bing or even webcams on the streets. My fav is the Cheeseburger In Paradise cam.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 5, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Looking at those pics makes me miss Maui so much. I can SMELL it in my imagination. I can HEAR it. I can see it via google or bing or even webcams on the streets. My fav is the Cheeseburger In Paradise cam.




I have never been, but it looks amazing.  I love the National Parks out west though.  The Tetons....Zion, Yellowstone...Bryce Canyon.  Unbelievable natural beauty.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 5, 2014)

I have seen pics of them on Pinterest. I would love to see Bryce canyon. Saw the Tetons. Amazing.
I am a tropical lover. Never liked the desert. I need foliage..lots of it. And waterfalls. I think in another life I was hawaiian, lol. I had a reading done once by a gal that said in my most previous life I was male..and a gunslinger. I died of natural causes in New York City after moving there to get away from the Wild West.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 5, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Eye Candy is my buffer. To drown out the energies floating around USMB. This thread is the blocker...the place to recharge batteries and suck in postive energy..which is something lacking in me lately.

So..without further ado...I am going to find some pics of garden decor ideas cuz it is that time! FINALLY! Spring has sprung!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

I want a clawfoot tub for my yard. I would use it, too. For a long soak in hot water from the hose attached to the faucet in the bathroom.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Cool idea for old doors. Or even an old window!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Got old tires?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Get some pieces of wood, make a small door, attach to tree. Instant Elf House.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

Old wall lamps. Remove glass, paint it, add bird seed.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 6, 2014)

great gardening decor idea - use garden flags as window coverings!


----------



## pacer (Apr 6, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

This would look great in [MENTION=44124]Wake[/MENTION] place.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

I love this fractal.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

This is unique!






Recipe here:

http://www.simplycanning.com/dandelion-jelly.html


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Nom Noms! on Pinterest

Foods and pics of the foods!


----------



## Wake (Apr 7, 2014)

This is one of the pets I'd like to get in the future. It's an arowana. They're all gorgeous.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 7, 2014)

Wake said:


> This is one of the pets I'd like to get in the future. It's an arowana. They're all gorgeous.



It looks delicious......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

I can't remember the name of the fish I think is most beautiful...it is blue and purple and has designs all over it.

Heck, I'd be happy with Koi.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


>





I love this one Gracie.  Totally beautiful.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This is unique!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd try it, looks good.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

And here I have been picking dandelions out of my grass all this time.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>





I like this too.  Love the orange and bright colors.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Chiriachua National Monument is far Southeast Arizona.  One of my favorite places on Earth.  Almost nobody knows about it.  Good.  





































http://vogeltalksrving.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Chiricahua-National-Monument2.jpg


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Beautiful. Kinda looks like Sedona.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Beautiful. Kinda looks like Sedona.





Yeah....a little wilder and more untamed.  Really far off the beaten path.  Everything from 10,000 foot mountains to blood red canyons.  I have spent days hiking much of it.  

You can probably tell from my Mt Rogers posts I am big into hardcore nature quests.  I go as far into the bush as I can get.  I've seen grizzlies, moose, elk, Bison, Big Horn Sheep, rattlesnakes and everything else in between over the years.  Someday in the not too distance future I want to hike the Yukon.  I have it all planned out.  Can't wait.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Maybe you should be on that show Naked and Afraid. 

Meanwhile....this is a cute dog, smiling for the camera.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Water color amazes me. I can't do it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Maybe you should be on that show Naked and Afraid.
> 
> Meanwhile....this is a cute dog, smiling for the camera.





Don't go naked and not afraid.  Although stumbling up within 30 feet of a momma grizzly and her cubs high in the Tetons got my attention.  Ditto a 2,000 lbs Moose who was very irritated up in northern Minnesota.  I think the moose scared me more than the grizzly.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Yes, this is a water color!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

[MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]



> Don't go naked and not afraid. Although stumbling up within 30 feet of a momma grizzly and her cubs high in the Tetons got my attention. Ditto a 2,000 lbs Moose who was very irritated up in northern Minnesota. I think the moose scared me more than the grizzly.



Do you go alone or does the wife go with you too? Do you have more pics of your adventures?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Realistic oil painting.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

Another realistic oil painting.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

watercolor


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My wife goes with me usually.  Although as she's gotten older she's less inclined.  She is a clinician too.  We met working in a hospital and went to graduate school together.  She went to William & Mary undergrad which is a brainiac place.  

She was a child therapist for years while I worked emergency services.  Basically going out with cops for hostage situations or to evaluate mentally ill folks or suicidal folks.  You see some pretty extreme things and are put in some interesting situations.  Not for the faint of heart.  I guess I'm an adrenaline junky.  The last 6 years I have worked in a major inner city hospital ER.  We see over 100,000 people a year.  I do psychiatric evals in the ER and throughout the hospital.  I have cut back my hours a lot to write....although I can bump my hours up if I want.  

Gracie....I've seen _*everything.*_You would be amazed.  They is no amount of blood, gore, or human misery I have not witnessed.  If you are not tough...you soon will be.  ER Nurses and Doc are some of the mentally toughest people you will ever meet.  They have to be.

But to answer your question...she goes with me.  If it is more extreme now, I usually go with a buddy.  Always fun.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 7, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > [MENTION=45104]WelfareQueen[/MENTION]
> ...



Wow. Just..wow. You two both need the peace and solitude of the forest, the mountains, the natural quiet. I hope you both get to go soon.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 7, 2014)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




Thanks....Yeah we like the natural wonders.  But we kind of attack it.  Although the first hike into Chiricachua we were able 15 miles in and she leaned against a rock and said she wasn't going any further. 

I was like oh shit....we have to get off the mountain and back to our camp before dark.  Damn cold and too many big critters.  About 5 minutes later we heard a Mountain Lion growl on the other side of the ridge.  That got her moving pretty quickly.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

btw...how is the book sale going? The one you just wrote? I still want a copy. Just gotta wait cuz of that damn vet bill.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 8, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > WelfareQueen said:
> ...



Well, I hope like hell you have weapons!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> btw...how is the book sale going? The one you just wrote? I still want a copy. Just gotta wait cuz of that damn vet bill.




Selling pretty good.  I'm not Stephen King.  I don't make big money at it by any means....but it's really fun.  My first one had sales in India, France, England, Australia.  Very cool.  Got some really fun e-mails from folks all over the place.  

The second one is partly set in Chiriachua Monument.  Write what ya know as they say.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> WelfareQueen said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...




On that trip no....because we flew in from the east coast.  We have family in Arizona.  Can't carry guns on planes.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes you can, but in luggage stored in the back of the plane and the ammo in a separate box. Both locked of course. Unless they changed the laws. I did it once before but that was a long time ago when i was managing some property there.

You have two books out? Well damn, dude. Now I am curious on both.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Yes you can, but in luggage stored in the back of the plane and the ammo in a separate box. Both locked of course. Unless they changed the laws. I did it once before but that was a long time ago when i was managing some property there.
> 
> You have two books out? Well damn, dude. Now I am curious on both.




I'll send you a pm from my amazon page.  The first one was a labor of love that I didn't think would sell at all.  So far...it's sold quite a bit better than the second one....so go figure.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Got it. Thanks!


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 8, 2014)

A nice pic to get things back on track.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 8, 2014)

Beautiful!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 9, 2014)

King's Canyon NP in California.  Another amazing place I have hiked extensively.  Yosemite is for the Tourons.  This is the place off the beaten path.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

I have been to Kings Canyon many times with the ex. It is (or was?) beautiful when I was there last but it has been a very long time.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2014)

drifter said:


>



S.W.A.T. Team

Segway Weapons And Tactics Team


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2014)

*Are You Not Entertained????*

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FsqJFIJ5lLs]Are You Not Entertained? - YouTube[/ame]


It's impossible to look kool on a Segway.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

Peter Max


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

Cool bohemian hair!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 9, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> *Are You Not Entertained????*
> 
> Are You Not Entertained? - YouTube
> 
> ...





Mud..that isn't you...is it?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Are You Not Entertained????*
> ...



lol.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 9, 2014)

WelfareQueen said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > *Are You Not Entertained????*
> ...



No way.....


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)

Crock Pot Apple Bacon Pork Roast- Moms With Crock Pots


----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 9, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)

How about some beatufiul art glass work?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 10, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Reminds me of driving by the crystal factories in Germany.


----------



## pacer (Apr 10, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## April (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Scotland way back when.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 11, 2014)

Some great contributions lately.  Very nice pics.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

I love all the contributors that help keep this going, WQ. Thanks for the compliment and I am glad you enjoy it.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Salzburg Austria

On my mom's side...a great great great great great great somebody was from there.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Wouldn't you just love to swim in this?? I know I would!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Elephant Rock Heimaey Iceland


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)

Imagine this when it was full of life, back in the day.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)

Australia​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)

Sandy Beach Oahu, Hawaii​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)

Clownfish


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)

Chicken Of The Woods Mushroom​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)

Very Fast Bugatti Veyron Grandsport Vitesse​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)

Elf King​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

LOVE fantasy!


----------



## Mertex (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Oy! My eyes!!!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Wouldn't this be awesome to be in right now?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Doors around the world!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

Budapest Dragon door


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

The shadows are awesome.


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 12, 2014)

DriftingSand said:


>



oh my goodness. I wanna cuddle that puppy sooooooo bad!


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 12, 2014)

Toy Boy (explore) by Chris Willis 10, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

USMB members


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

strettttttttttttttttch


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

My mind needs beauty. Must cleanse my brain.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Wow. That is one BIG whale.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

[MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]

Check this guy out. Native American...lots of collections but I noticed he has oodles of wolf pics.

?*Songs Of The Wolf on Pinterest


----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


> [MENTION=38281]Wolfsister77[/MENTION]
> 
> Check this guy out. Native American...lots of collections but I noticed he has oodles of wolf pics.
> 
> ?*Songs Of The Wolf on Pinterest



Thanks, I'll check it out. This guy seems to have a few cool collections.


----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



That's friggin' gorgeous!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Wolfsister77 (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Some of these might be repeats. If so..sorry in advance.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)

Fun with a tater!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Apr 13, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Karma..just now. So peaceful looking as she naps.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Finders Keepers


----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

*I started a new thread, folks. *

http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/349631-eye-candy-part-2-a.html

*Just like this one, but not so full. Yet. 

The new one is for pics, info, positive vibes about anything and everything that lifts you UP. All are welcome. And I appreciate your contributions if you care to help get that one going as well as this one is going. This thread will NOT be closed. Not by me, anyway. Keep on keeping on....and check out Eye Candy Part Two while you are at it.*


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)

Gracie said:


>





Ewwwww........


----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 14, 2014)

Mertex said:


>



I have a huge flowering bush out in the front yad that has similar flowers to that. They don't look real, but they are! Mine are all pink...no orange. I call it the Pink Tissue Paper Bush cuz that is what they look like. Fake tissues stuck on a stick.


----------



## asterism (Apr 15, 2014)

Blood Moon, Spica, and Mars this morning.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 15, 2014)

asterism said:


> Blood Moon, Spica, and Mars this morning.



Cool


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Apr 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)

*Purple Cone Flower:Enchinasea
Good For Building Up Your Immune System*​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## Zander (Apr 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)

drifter said:


>



Mushroom.........


----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 19, 2014)

This is my own photo. Schloss Nymphenburg Park, Munich.  January 2006.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)

Sea Slug​


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Darkwind (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (Apr 20, 2014)

This is also one of my own photos.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 20, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Apr 23, 2014)

I don't know - nor care - which Creator Spirit brought all of this about but it reminds me what an awesomely beautiful world we live it.

Thanks.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Oops. I put a reply to Grandma in the wrong thread. Sorry guys.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Mini cave in a rose quartz!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mini cave in a rose quartz!



Cool!!!

I wish I had that......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

You and me both!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Apr 23, 2014)

Wonderful Night - Yokohama by JIMI_lin, on Flickr


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 23, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Mini cave in a rose quartz!





I said something inappropriate but changed my mind.  Hint:  Picture this turned horizontal.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Looks like a fantasy world with a fantasy moon.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

A stream in a thunder egg.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Mexican Amber...NOT an opal. Gorgeous, yes?


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Golden clouds on a sunny day at the beach.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Inside that plain ol' brown rock is a whole new world of color


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

Meteorite


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

10 lbs garnet found in 1885 in NY by diggers.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 23, 2014)

The most expensive gems in the world:

The Most Expensive Gemstones in the World - With Infographic!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Inside that plain ol' brown rock is a whole new world of color



Northern Lights....


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 24, 2014)

Gracie said:


> 10 lbs garnet found in 1885 in NY by diggers.



Jimmy Hoffa.....

1885?

Nevermind......


----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 24, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

This would scare the crap outta me! It's so deep and dark!


----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 25, 2014)

Belly scratch!


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## AquaAthena (Apr 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 25, 2014)

AquaAthena said:


>



Looks like Italy or Spain


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Desperado (Apr 26, 2014)

[/url]Key West Docks by Desperado8, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)

Gracie, 


I just have to say....I really love this thread.    Beautiful pictures....no negativity....and it really shows the creativeness of many of the posters.  Great idea.


----------



## WelfareQueen (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 26, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 26, 2014)

It is very peaceful, Starqueesha. I appreciate all the views and the people who have contributed. Long as everyone feels some peace and are at ease, then this thread did what I hoped it would do. But it ain't mine. It belongs to all of us.


----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 27, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 28, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Some really cool pics, Drifter!!


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> Some really cool pics, Drifter!!



Thanks, just chillen to music and looking at eye candy


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

I was watching antiques roadshow...then turned on my easy listening tunes at Youtube, have another window open and am playing Bubble Blast and eyeballing Pinterest for some cool pics to post soon. 

Glad you like Eye Candy. All mellow and stuff, isn't it?


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> I was watching antiques roadshow...then turned on my easy listening tunes at Youtube, have another window open and am playing Bubble Blast and eyeballing Pinterest for some cool pics to post soon.
> 
> Glad you like Eye Candy. All mellow and stuff, isn't it?



Yep, lounge grooves


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

drifter said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > I was watching antiques roadshow...then turned on my easy listening tunes at Youtube, have another window open and am playing Bubble Blast and eyeballing Pinterest for some cool pics to post soon.
> ...



lol. 

Ever listen to the cd called Cafe' Luna? Some great easy listening tunes on that one.

Guy two doors down from me..he listens to that grunge stuff...the growling howling kinda music..where they head bump each other, push each other, throw each other. That kinda crap. The neighbors next to me have called the sheriff on him numerous time. I don't bother cuz I just come inside and close the door. Anyway....he had them called on him so much due to the LOUD crap he plays, he now listens to it via headphones...and sings (screams) along with it. I'm not sure which is worse. His voice is as loud as the "music" he used to play until he got that last warning a few months back.


----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 29, 2014)

Gracie said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



I'm listening to purasonica , going to call it a night though got one more paper to finish then I am on summer break ! 

Lounge Grooves | filtermusic


----------



## Gracie (Apr 29, 2014)

Yay for summer break!!

I am heading to bed in a bit, myself. See ya tomorrow if I don't see you again tonight.


----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (May 1, 2014)




----------



## shart_attack (May 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 3, 2014)

The waitomo caves of new zealands northern island, formed two million years ago 
from the surrounding limestone bedrock, are home to an endemic species of bioluminescent
 fungus gnat (arachnocampa luminosa, or glow worm fly) who in their larval stage produce
 silk threads from which to hang and, using a blue light emitted from a modified excretory
 organ in their tails, lure in prey who then become ensnared in sticky droplets of mucus.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (May 8, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>




Wow!


----------



## WelfareQueen (May 9, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 12, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 12, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


>



In honor of your siggy Es.......

Emma Watson posted this a while back on Twitter


----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 13, 2014)

Emma Watson  arrives for a dinner
 to celebrate the work of The Royal Marsden hosted by the Duke of Cambridge
 at Windsor Castle on May 13, 2014 in Windsor, England.​


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (May 13, 2014)

That's a creature called Atretochoana Eiselti


----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 15, 2014)




----------



## Vikrant (May 16, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 16, 2014)

I took this picture with my cell when I was hiking through the woods.....


----------



## Michelle420 (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (May 16, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (May 17, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)

*Frost Ferns*​


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)

*Frost Trees*​


----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 20, 2014)

*California Snow Flower*​


----------



## April (May 20, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Esmeralda (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 21, 2014)

*Colorful pools separated by salt ridges, Dallol hydrothermal fields, Ethiopia.*​


----------



## Gracie (May 22, 2014)

And..I love you more.


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)

*Bryce Canyon
I Served On The Navy Ship Named After This Place 
U.S.S. Bryce Canyon AD-36*


----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## natstew (May 23, 2014)

a little soul candy to go along with a little Eye Candy:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_qFbNskjCI]AMAZING GRACE IN CHEROKEE - NATIVE AMERICAN - YouTube[/ame]

Family tradition has my Great Great Grandmother to be Cherokee, maybe that's why I love this so much, it reaches way down into my soul.


----------



## DriftingSand (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 24, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (May 30, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (May 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 4, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm a sucker for beautiful eyes.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2014)




----------



## WelfareQueen (Jun 5, 2014)

^^^Love this one Mud.  Very cool.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 5, 2014)

*Fettucini in Sausage Bolognese*​


Ingredients:

 3 whole heads garlic
 Olive oil
 1 onion, finely diced
 1 celery rib, finely diced
 1 large carrot, finely diced
 1 clove garlic, minced
 1 pound spicy Italian sausage, casings removed
 Salt
 Black pepper
 1 teaspoon Italian seasoning
 ½ teaspoon dry oregano
 3 ounces tomato paste (about half a can)
 1 cup dry red wine
 1 (28 ounce) can crushed tomatoes
 ½ cup half & half
 1 tablespoon chopped flat-leaf parsley
 1 tablespoon chopped fresh basil, plus extra leaves for garnish
 ½ cup grated pecorino Romano or parmesan cheese
 10 ounces fettucini noodles, cooked and held warm
 Shaved parmesan, for garnish


----------



## April (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 6, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 14, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Jun 15, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Jun 16, 2014)

http://www.genovic.com/thumbs/2013/02/6/aurora-borealis-wallpaper-hd-wallpapers.jpg


----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## April (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jun 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 3, 2014)

*Devil Flower Mantids (Idolomantis diabolica) nymph*​


----------



## Esmeralda (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 8, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 9, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 13, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 22, 2014)




----------



## Dot Com (Jul 23, 2014)

Houses (Explored #21) by Yoonki Jeong, on Flickr


----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 25, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Jul 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 29, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Jul 31, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>



Spectacular.


----------



## mudwhistle (Jul 31, 2014)

Peach said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Japan


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)

Wow! So clear!


----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Jul 31, 2014)

Wouldn't you like to go for a walk here?    I would.


----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## DriftingSand (Aug 2, 2014)

There are days when a Starbucks Frappuccino is eye candy:


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 2, 2014)

Bacon, eggs, homefries, and toast!  Morning eye candy!


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 3, 2014)

*Yellowstone National Park

Have you seen wolf lichen (Letharia vulpina), one of many lichens growing on living and dead trees throughout the park? The toxic pigment vulpinic acid gives it a bright yellow-green color. Lichens are composed of a fungus that provides structural support and an alga that produces food via photosynthesis. Some lichens grow on trees, but they are self-sufficient and do not harm the trees. Photo courtesy of Curtis Akin.*​


----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 3, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 4, 2014)

Mertex said:


>







That's cute!






.


----------



## Carla_Danger (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 4, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 7, 2014)

Just down the road, I'm new at photos, but I'm practicing.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 14, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 15, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## April (Aug 16, 2014)




----------



## Ropey (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 18, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 19, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>


Very nicely done. I'd gladly hang this on my wall.


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 20, 2014)

Big puddy tat!!!


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 21, 2014)




----------



## froggy (Aug 21, 2014)

Picture me holding you Gracie


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 22, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 23, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 24, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Aug 26, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




I D I C.

Definitely.

Awesome.


----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

Catfish preserve, makes ya hungry just thinking about it..................


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2014)

This was a touching moment in the last Harry Potter film* "The Deathly Hallows"* when Hermione says goodbye, she thinks, for the last time to Harry, who has decided to give himself up to Voldemort.


----------



## April (Aug 26, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 26, 2014)

Peach said:


> Catfish preserve, makes ya hungry just thinking about it..................


I've never had Catfish preserves.......is it as good as strawberry preserves????


----------



## Peach (Aug 26, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Catfish preserve, makes ya hungry just thinking about it..................
> ...



Yes, fry him like donuts, use powdered sugar


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RKMBrown (Aug 27, 2014)

Peach said:


> Catfish preserve, makes ya hungry just thinking about it..................


How's the fishing?  I've got some land at river ranch... just a hop away from that spot.


----------



## Peach (Aug 27, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Peach said:
> 
> 
> > Catfish preserve, makes ya hungry just thinking about it..................
> ...



It is a preserve, the state may close it down soon, not much money in the State budget for parks, of course. Ocseola State Park, just down the road from my town, is closed more than it used to be ......but the Port of Tampa is rolling in money....................


----------



## mudwhistle (Aug 30, 2014)

Mertex said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> > ...a foggy dayyyyyy...in London townnnnnnnn.....
> ...


Vampires suck


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 30, 2014)




----------



## percysunshine (Aug 30, 2014)

drifter said:


>




Nice. Definitely caption material.

.


----------



## Gracie (Aug 30, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


>


wow! How cool is that??


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)

Little Italy New York 1900


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)

Gracie said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



It's cool to look at, but I don't if there is any way in hell I would let that think crawl on me and not get a little freaked out.


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)

Some really gorgeous pics here too.  There are so many gorgeous picture threads here!!


----------



## ChrisL (Aug 31, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Aug 31, 2014)

drifter said:


>


Bryce Canyon National Park?


----------



## Michelle420 (Aug 31, 2014)

longknife said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yes


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 1, 2014)

How'd you like to stay in a hotel room like this:


----------



## longknife (Sep 2, 2014)

From a Norwegian artist


----------



## Ropey (Sep 2, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2014)

This one is for @MeBelle60 for being so mean to her.


----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


>



Love it!  Adorable!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Sep 3, 2014)

ChrisL said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Elephants are my favorite animal. Well...next to dogs, lol.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



One of my favorite animals too!  They are so intelligent.


----------



## longknife (Sep 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


>


Wow!


----------



## MeBelle (Sep 3, 2014)

Gracie said:


> This one is for @MeBelle60 for being so mean to her.


  Thank you


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 3, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 7, 2014)

Wow!  Really gorgeous photos, everyone!


----------



## Peach (Sep 7, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## Peach (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 11, 2014)

Glowing and poisonous mushrooms from Japan


----------



## Peach (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> Glowing and poisonous mushrooms from Japan



That is pretty cool!


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 11, 2014)




----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 15, 2014)

drifter said:


>


My first duty station in the Navy was on the Ship named after that.

USS Bryce Canyon AD-36 - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Neat, did you get to sail cool places?


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 15, 2014)

longknife said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



Yeah, it's pretty i have been there a few times


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


We used to call it Building 36 because it was so old we were afraid that it's boilers would die on us. It was stationed at Pearl Harbor Hawaii when I was there. We went on one cruise to Maui and spent the week there, and it lost power once on the way. It was a Destroyer Tender which is essentially a big mechanic shop on the water. It was a converted supply ship commissioned in 1950.

I did go places on the USS Kitty Hawk air-craft carrier. Went all over the Far East on that boat. Two West Pac cruises including Korea, Thailand, the Philippines, Japan, Guam, Hong Kong, Singapore, and cruised the Indian Ocean.


----------



## Michelle420 (Sep 16, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> drifter said:
> 
> 
> > mudwhistle said:
> ...



I have never been out of the Country before, sounds fun.


----------



## mudwhistle (Sep 16, 2014)

drifter said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> > drifter said:
> ...


It's why I hate traveling.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Mertex (Sep 28, 2014)




----------



## Statistikhengst (Sep 29, 2014)

Mertex said:


>




Cool, even for a dude like me who has no green thumb,. that is just plain old cool.


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)

The men who sailed those beauties into the vast unknown had a whole lot of _juevos_.


----------



## longknife (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)

This looks like where I live.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 18, 2017)

(I thought this thread had been closed)

Most of the above pics I recognize from Google+

Right?


----------



## Gracie (Feb 18, 2017)

Google and my Pinterest.

I thought I would get it going again (the thread). Or try to, when I am online.


----------



## asaratis (Feb 19, 2017)

Gracie said:


> Google and my Pinterest.
> 
> I thought I would get it going again (the thread). Or try to, when I am online.


You got my attention!  Thanks for the beautiful images.  Don't you just wish you had taken one of those photographs on your Brownie Hawkeye?


----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------



## longknife (Feb 19, 2017)




----------

